# Heart embed soap pics I promised...



## jcandleattic (Jan 31, 2009)

this is the first failed batch along with the cut-outs from the current batch.





This is a pic of the current batch




Second pic from current batch





Not a complete flop, but not what I would call a success either... 
One more try with shamrocks and then if that one doesn't turn out I'll give up. I do it a little different each time until I can get it right... [/img]


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow they look great!  I love the embeds and the swirls.  The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 31, 2009)

*x*

and which one is the flop?  

i'm sorry but i don't see one!  those are very pretty!  what is it you are unhappy with?  i think they're great!

we are are our own worst critics!  LOL!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 31, 2009)

Those are awesome!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> and which one is the flop?
> 
> i'm sorry but i don't see one!  those are very pretty!  what is it you are unhappy with?  i think they're great!
> 
> we are are our own worst critics!  LOL!



The first pic with the purple/grey soap? That one was a HUGE flop because I couldn't work with it at all - hence the soap balls, the plain bars and the fat hearts. The hearts may be salvageable in another soap as embeds, but the balls and bars are for my own use once they are cured. (can't even give those away) 
The tops of the pinkish ones are all uneven, as are the bars, so I can only give those soaps away, can't sell them looking like that, and only about 5 of the bars actually turned out. LOL 

But you are right, we are our own worst critics... At least it's a good recipe and will be nice soap to use. 

Thanks for the comments/compliments.  

Like I said, I'm going to try one more technique for a shamrock type and if that one isn't to my liking either, then I'm gonna scrap this and not try it again. LOL


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow.  Beautiful.  The colours are amazing.  I love the imbeds.  I don't see any flops either.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 31, 2009)

I think that they look fab!!
I actually bought a heart shaped cookie cutter last week so I could do just the same thing. I wasn't going to embed mine though.
You should be really happy with them, I love the swirly cut outs!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 31, 2009)

Those are gorgeous!  You know with the white ones if you don't want to sell them you could use a vegetable peeler and make curly-q's to go in as embeds in another soap?  As for the balls there are people who would buy them or you could do what I do with my "seconds" and that is give them to the food bank for people who can't afford our soap?  Theu really appreciate receiving this stuff!

But you really are your worst critic - I love all of it!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 31, 2009)

I think these are beautiful!  Perfect for the season.


----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2009)

Truly beautiful soaps J!  I can see what you are saying about the issues you have had with them, however I definitely would buy any of them - they are really pretty.  If the embed idea doesn't work out for you perhaps you can push your shapes as slices into the top of your moulded soap batch as a feature?  Either flat or sort of sticking out.....(does that make sense...:roll: ) so that each slice has a shape.

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Feb 1, 2009)

*They are so feminine*

They are gorgeous.
I am in love with your heart soaps.
Lotsa Amore' in those.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 1, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Truly beautiful soaps J!  I can see what you are saying about the issues you have had with them, however I definitely would buy any of them - they are really pretty.  If the embed idea doesn't work out for you perhaps you can push your shapes as slices into the top of your moulded soap batch as a feature?  Either flat or sort of sticking out.....(does that make sense...:roll: ) so that each slice has a shape.
> 
> Tanya


With the cut outs I am going to use them in another batch as toppers, I just haven't gotten around to making that batch yet.  Maybe next weekend. They won't be ready for valentines day, but they will be for Mother's Day... 

Oh and Lindy, yes, I always bevel the edges of all my soaps and then use the scraps in a cofetting log soap. I just haven't gotten around to bevelling the edges of these yet. Probably next week also. LOL (Don't you love how everything I do is "probably next week" LOL)


----------



## misty (Feb 6, 2009)

jccandleattic, I love your imbed soaps. May I ask tho how they are imbeded in your soap. Do you push each one into the soap log & how many would you need to have a heart in each piece of soap. Sorry about the questions, but appreciate your help.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't usually bevel my soap but I took a bar and shaved it so I had pieces for the confetti soap I just did.  These soap have inspired me to try an embed as well.  I ordered a cameo and a scallop imbed vertical mold so now I just need to make them and then play....thank you for that....

Lindy


----------



## Greenman (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to agree these look wonderful


Roy


----------



## TAS (Feb 6, 2009)

IMO they are perfect and you should give yourself a pat on the back.

 
TAS


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 6, 2009)

misty said:
			
		

> jccandleattic, I love your imbed soaps. May I ask tho how they are imbeded in your soap. Do you push each one into the soap log & how many would you need to have a heart in each piece of soap. Sorry about the questions, but appreciate your help.



For this particular soap, I made a small 1 batch soap and swirled it and cut hearts out of it. Then I took the holey part, turned it upside down in the mold and made a solid 2 lb batch and that's how these ones got the hearts in it. With the hearts that I cut out, those will go into another solid color batch and I will just push those in to embed. This is done in a slab mold so I was able to determine where my cuts would be and tried to get 2 hearts into each soap. 

HTH


----------



## Pug Mom (Feb 6, 2009)

I love them all!  When I was a kid, soap balls were the IN thing!  Everyone had a dish of them on their sink, but they were to look at, not to use...  I think they are all beautifu!!


----------



## carebear (Feb 6, 2009)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> Then I took the holey part, turned it upside down in the mold and made a solid 2 lb batch and that's how these ones got the hearts in it.


brilliant!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 6, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> brilliant!



Thanks Carebear. 
I did it that way so that the swirl would be on top of the bars instead of lost somewhere. LOL


----------



## starduster (Feb 6, 2009)

*Clever*

That is such a tottal brilliant way of doing it.
I have been cutting hearts out of especially made up soap and then rebatching those scraps left over.
But this is so perfect and pretty.
Thankyou for the lesson.


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 12, 2009)

Very pretty .. I love the colors you picked and the swirls ... so wonderful !!


----------

